# USA Today News App



## bigperm (Jan 6, 2012)

Market will not allow installation.
Work around for USA Today Tablet app on Team Xron HP Touchpad.
Should work on CM7.

If you do not do all three steps you will get errors!

Install USA Today. 
http://www.4shared.com/android/Z-FWvaM1/comusatodayandroidgna2-1.html

Install Amazon App Store on device and sign in. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000626391

Go to Amazon link below and sign in.
http://www.amazon.com/USA-Today-24-Free-App/dp/B006PJ3UKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1325875876&sr=1-1

Click on get now 1-click.
It will say Non-compatible device.
Click continue. It should say you now own that app.

That's it.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

works! much better then the phone version!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Confirmed on CM7. Nice Tablet app, although I think I perfer the webOS version more. It's nice to have it on both sides.


----------



## bigperm (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the USA Today Kindle Fire edition.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Is the first step of installing USA Today just the mobile version? I have the Amazon app and USA today but could not add this version.


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Works great.


----------



## dancon1961 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, works on CM7.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you. Works great.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Could someone confirm my steps. I'm not able to get this app installed. I previously had the Amazon store and USA today mobile version. Here is what I did:
1) uninstalled USA mobile and Amazon app store
2) downloaded new USA t9day version from link above
3) redownloaded Amazon app store and signed in
4) followed third link above to Amazon and entered my I'd.
5) receivemessagemy device is not compatible.

When I open the app, I get the message that I don't own it and also get FC's.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Rick


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks! I've been wanting to get the working .apk for this for a while.

Sent from my ADR6300 using RootzWiki


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

For those of you who have installed it without any errors, could you answer a few questions to help me troubleshoot?

1) did you previously have the amazon app store installed? What about USA today mobile?

2) if you had amazon installed prior, had you purchased any apps with it? I installed splash top when it was free and I wonder if that is causing a problem. Amazon "knows" I have a different device.

I'm using CM7 alpha 3.5.


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

RICK in the last step make sure to change to full page on Amazon so can see and use the 1 click option. It will say not compatible but you will be able to continue. I had the same issue.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

That did the trick. Thank you very much Zaret.


----------



## tsmonk (Dec 12, 2011)

Love this app, much better than the default USA Today tablet version.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried to get this working on CM9? I have tried but I can't get it to load on my TP.

Thanks,

Rick


----------

